# theres no deer behind my house



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

now by the title ur thinking ima say that i havent seen one deer out back ..but ive found since ive lived at this house that there are aton of deer here but every hunter that goes out back says theres nothing out there ,last year my buddy went out in the woods to go hunting ( yes he got permission and all that be4 im asked ) ..well he asked us were he should go my dad and i told him theres a bunch of apple trees and we see them walk right in towards that way all the time .well long story short he got a 6 point but we lost it ( his first deer ever too and never tracked one b4 ) well all this leads me too tonite witch i wish i had a good camara mine sucks so bad u couldnt even tell there were deer out there i jus happen to look out the window and saw bout 8 to 9 deer out in the field just standing around still day light out any everything couldnt tell if there were any bucks ( didnt see any antlers dono if they still have em or not) but there were bout 4 bigg ones stand out back that we think were prolly bucks but my dad and i just stood there and watched them and said ohh noo theres no deer out back at alll lmfao =) it was a awesome sight wish my camara woulda worked better or had a better zoom  .......theres this one kid that hunts here and he said that he and his buddy were out back walkin lookin for coyotes when they walked up on a 10 point buck by this little steam where theres a little waterfall at ..soo i really wish i had a trail cam to see wat all is out there


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Glad you saw some deer..


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That is won llooonnnggg sentence their budie....lol


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

all i gotta say is wow


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

hey i dont need a bunch of smart ass comments ...i see enuf ppl get jumped on this site of dumb STUFF lol plz dont start that on my thread its not right jus becuz i didnt put in enuf periods or other crap come on i wasnt worryed bout it jus wanted to say i saw 8-9 deer even tho the ""hunters" say there are none lol thats it ..yes i rambled on a little but who dont on here there are threads on here that were longer and more pointless then mine hahahaha


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

davie1989 you might consider toning your messages down a little bit.Throwing insults won't service you well long here.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

It would also make it a whole lot easier to read if you would use punctuation, even a little would be helpful.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

ok i didnt realize that everyone was up tight bout a few periods lol but its cool i wasnt tryin to piss off anyone or """insult""" them witch im not sure how i threw insults out,or at who?


----------

